# My 1st Stirring Witch



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's my 1st attempt at a Stirring Witch. Thanks to my haunting buddies from the NJ/PA Make & Take, I was able to pull her off this year! Thanks for all your help guys! Here's a preview. Tonight, Halloween, I'll add the music and fog even though it looks like we'll have rain 
It was a fun build. I'll tweak her for next year or add a Cauldron Creep (skelly rather than witch) with the head lever horizontal rather than vertical. I already snagged a larger cauldron (on sale at Halloween City!) and have a couple of motors left. Can't wait to start :jol:


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your witch has a great face and your fire is so nice and bright. All around A+


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job. Nice lighting too! :jol:


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Love it! you did a wonderful job on that


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Momma your witch came out terrific! And I love her face and the coals too. Great job all around.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments everyone...it means a lot! Couldn't have done it without the help from my NJ/PA Make and Take friends  And Rich (GhoulishCop) for the tutorial on the Glowing Coals!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

She looks awesome!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow Mary... That looks incredible!! Smashing job


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Great Job!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I fixed your video, MM. You were likely logged into your YouTube account when you copied the URL, so it won't embed properly that way.

I like her hunched over posture. She seems very protective of the stuff she's stirring


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Roxy, yeah, I get a little confused with embedding photos and videos...you'd think I'd know how to do that by now!

I appreciate everyone's comments! Thanks again


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 12, 2014)

Awesome witch!


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

lol I laughed when she looked up with those kooky eyes! Great work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

You did a great job!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Dark Carver and Imu. I'm tweaking her for this year...her hair was getting caught in the stick.


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

too cool


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

You did a fantastic job on that prop. Can't believe it was your first. Kudos....well done!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

She is fantastic. I hope to make one this year. Is there a tutorial that you followed?


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks all! Printersdevil, with the help of my NJ/PA Make & Take Haunters group, I pretty much followed the instructions for the Cauldron Creep (compliments of Devil's Chariot, http://devilschariot.blogspot.com/p/cauldron-creep-30.html basic form but tweaked it a bit such as heating & bending PVC for "hump" and using deer motors for stick rotation and up/down head movement.








I'm going to redo this year, fixing arm movement and probably new head.

Flaming Cauldron was constructed based on Ghoulish Cop's video:






I have a larger cauldron I plan to use for 2015 with a hole to insert fog! Have to say, *HauntForum* is the BEST for guidance and instructions!


----------

